# My nano tanks - 12L and 19L



## lauralou (May 8, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## peter_w (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanx lauralou.

I totally forgot to mention the spec

Filter: JBL crystalprofi e900 (7.6L volume, 900L/h, not fully open of course)
light: diy led 12 x 1W power leds, 50:50 warm white:cool white. 
Diy Aquarium controller( ph measurement, temperature measurement, wireless power socket(433Mhz), co2 controller, webserver, pc software through usb, ....)
Presure co2 500gr and inline Co2 diffuser.


----------



## SaltyNC (Jun 26, 2012)

Very nice. Your DIY controller sounds very interesting. Are you able to remotely monitor your aquarium?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Sweet! Yeah, tell us more about your DIY controller.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

>


Wow this is breath taking!


----------



## ANBU (Oct 7, 2011)

Very beautiful!


----------



## peter_w (Sep 9, 2012)

SaltyNC said:


> Very nice. Your DIY controller sounds very interesting. Are you able to remotely monitor your aquarium?


Yes of course i can tell more about the controller. It is fully home made, from design to final. Will now post some pictures, and will later open a topic about the controller, if there is a need for it.

Cost of PCB, lcd and buttons are 25 euro, encloser was 3.29 euro. Total was just under 30 euro. 

Front, old picture, firmware was not finished jet.









back









Couple PCB v1.0. In this picture you see the wireless socket, white plug on the right. they are quite cheap here in the Netherlands, 15 euro's for three plugs and remote.










Now ontopic. 

Just an update of my nano tank, picture from yesterday.


----------



## peter_w (Sep 9, 2012)

My other nano tank 12L


----------



## peter_w (Sep 9, 2012)

I have a new scape, The big rock. 

It's so new and clean now, i do not like so much if it is new and clean. what do you think, it's good start?










I now have a dosing pump for plant fertilizer. Give every day automatically nutrition to the plants. 









Edit/
Scape is not finished, must buy more plants.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

I'm liking all your automated systems, nice tanks too!


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Lovely tanks!

Your automation systems are intriguing.


----------



## gardennub (Mar 9, 2011)

I love them all! What is the plant along the front of the tank in the last picture?

Christmas moss? Peacock moss?


----------



## peter_w (Sep 9, 2012)

That is Riccardia chamedryfolia.


----------



## peter_w (Sep 9, 2012)

I had completely forgotten to post this picture, i think it's the best picture of this setup. The tank was at this point best in my opinion.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

peter_w said:


>


Nice plant combinations! I especially love the Riccardia.


----------



## fallenlordz (Oct 17, 2012)

wow those are some nice tanks


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

nice work and nice lil gadgets


----------



## peter_w (Sep 9, 2012)

A little update.

Have beautiful green field on my stone, is short haired green algae.  

Plants left rear have a tough time, they lose their tops, but goes much better. All plants have created new tops. Probably has to do with switching to more osmose. We have one of the best tap water in the world, we mix tap water and osmose together to get softwater but not to soft(pure osmose). switch from 100% tap water tot +- 80/20 (osmose/tap water).


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

beautiful green tanks!


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

That Riccardia is absolutely beautiful! Great work on your tanks. I admire your integration of technology to make your systems more fluid with less labor. I hope to do something like that myself one day once I have more free time to study the possibilities. Keep up the good work!


----------



## oliver77 (Oct 22, 2012)

It's a nano paradise.... beautiful and clean scape!


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

ya, great update pix... the green topped stones are so nice


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow that is awesome mini riccia!


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Nov 6, 2012)

So inspiring!! Subscribed!


----------



## peter_w (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks all. 

The Plants grow normally now, no more problems with the tops. But i dont like where the scape heading, do not like this scape. 










Time for new inspiration. 


Edit/
I have not cleaned the tank for the photo, obviously.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

How long does it take you to grow those mini riccia?


----------



## oliver77 (Oct 22, 2012)

peter_w said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> The Plants grow normally now, no more problems with the tops. But i dont like where the scape heading, do not like this scape.
> 
> ...


You don't like this scape? You're kidding? It's very beautiful!! U can add some red plants to spice it up a little bit. IMO, the scape is awesome... but, a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do... rescape then lol


----------



## Rexthecrayfish (Nov 9, 2012)

beautiful tank, i love your choice of plants and the moss looks really good grown out


----------



## biogenetic40379 (Jan 19, 2012)

hey peter, i was hoping i could get a list of the plants you have in these tanks. Looking for some plant advice for my 33g long (4ft x 1ft x 1ft). Tanks look great, keep up the good work


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

peter_w said:


> I had completely forgotten to post this picture, i think it's the best picture of this setup. The tank was at this point best in my opinion.


Wow-beautiful wiew!!!
what is the plant at the left back...


----------



## peter_w (Sep 9, 2012)

It is a Pogostemon species, i think Pogostemon Erectus, 'm not sure.

Have now two dosingpumps, one for No3/po4 nutrients and other for mineral nutrients.









Needa better solution than this for mounting the tubes, but for the time this wil do the job. tips are welcome.


----------



## peter_w (Sep 9, 2012)

This will be one of the last updates of this scape. 

I make a scape, dont pruning or something, and when the scape is grow mature and the plants begin to overgrow, then it is time for new scape. And that time is almost here.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Tcal01 (Apr 23, 2012)

nice. very clean, tidy and kempt. well done


----------



## peter_w (Sep 9, 2012)

I found some older pictures of 12 liter tank, 2009.



















And 30 liter tank


----------



## alipper (Nov 6, 2012)

peter_w said:


> This will be one of the last updates of this scape.
> 
> I make a scape, dont pruning or something, and when the scape is grow mature and the plants begin to overgrow, then it is time for new scape. And that time is almost here.


WOW. Awesome plants.


----------



## ophiophagus (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful scapes and cool equipment. I've wanted to buy some of that mini Riccardia and these scapes make me want to even more. Great job


----------



## trix25 (Apr 26, 2013)

Stunning, simple design but beautifully done. A shame that you are tearin it down but I am sure you will have a better scape coming soon.



peter_w said:


> This will be one of the last updates of this scape.
> 
> I make a scape, dont pruning or something, and when the scape is grow mature and the plants begin to overgrow, then it is time for new scape. And that time is almost here.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

SWEET. I don't know how I missed this thread...


----------

